

Ask HN: where for cheap animated video for my landing page? - wsieroci

Do you know any cheap service creating animated videos for landing pages? My idea for startup is actually quite simple so this video could be 20-30 seconds long. Is it possible to create something like this good quality for less than 200$?
======
firefoxman1
I have a friend that would probably do a short site video for that price
range. He does some amazing stuff that's worth much more than that.

You can reach him at matt@wind-up-toy.com

Here's his video resume: [http://www.lookintothebeam.com/projects/matt-reyer-
resume-20...](http://www.lookintothebeam.com/projects/matt-reyer-resume-2012/)

~~~
wsieroci
Thanks for contact

